# Serious Potty-Training Regression



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Help! Just 5 days ago Mochi was running to her ugodog to pee almost 85% of the time. All of a sudden, she stopped going to the ugodog to pee completely. So I went back to square one of training and now. Whenever I think she is about to pee, I lead her to the ugodog.

Sometimes she goes in the right place, and I praise her profusely. When she doesn't, I put her in a time-out for about 1-2 min. But it's not working! She has peed when she was lying down, no warning. And last night, she actually peed ON ME. I don't know what I'm doing wrong and am almost at wits end. I don't think it would be so bad if she wasn't doing so well and then regressed so dramatically. 

In the morning when I KNOW she has to pee, I put her a few steps away from the ugodog and nudge her in the right direction and she always goes in the right place.

Does anyone have any suggestions for me, please?? She is 3 1/2 months old, so yes, I know she is still young. But I just have a hard time believing that she peed on my lap - I was sitting on the ground so she could have easily gotten off.

Oh, I should add that she IS good about pooping. She will run across the room to poop on the ugodog. Why not pee?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Is it possible she has a bladder infection? You should take her to the vet and make sure there are no problems first.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, first thought was 'urinary tract infection!'


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Can someone explain that a little bit more please?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmmm, that's got to be frustrating. My guys took awhile to housebreak. They were good most of the time, but they would slip up once and awhile. Just when you think they are housebroken, they test you. I think you should just stay on track and it will eventually click. 
Bella peed on my ex husband once. She did it to show submission. He was panicking and screaming about losing the TV remote, because his favorite hockey team was in the finals. He wasn't yelling at anyone, but Bella thought he was mad at her. Once he got settled into the bed, Bella climbed onto his chest and peed all over him. I found it very funny  That's the only time she did that. Do you think Mochi could have done it to show submission too?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You've never had a UTI or bladder infection yourself? LOL, lucky you! It's basically bacteria in the urine tract and/or bladder that causes you to pee a lot. It can be painful and has a burning sensation (when you pee) too. Call your vet and explain about the peeing on your lap, etc. and s/he'll probably ask you and/or take a urine sample to check. If that's what she has, then it's easy to cure - just a dose of antibiotics and she'll be good to go.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Linda: I'm pretty sure it wasn't submissive as she was chewing on a bully stick while I was browsing the internet on my laptop.

Lina: No, I've never had UTI :X Usually how does a person, or a dog, get it?

I'm going to call the vet today. Thanks for the advice. If it IS UTI, I'm going to feel so bad about the time outs


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think with a UTI, the pup will pee more frequently and sometimes not much will come out. They feel like they have to go all the time, even if it's just a couple drops.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You can get a UTI in a multitude of ways, but it's a very common thing for females to get (both human and dogs). In dogs it can either come from the food they eat (unlikely in your case as I believe it has more advanced symptoms such as bloody urine, cringing when peeing, etc) or from bacteria coming up the urinary tract from the outside (what I would think Lotus has if this is a UTI).


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, that's true in some cases, but not all - sometimes incontinence (peeing without meaning to such as when on a lap or when lying down like described above) is a sign of an UTI, which is why I would suggest checking with the vet first to make sure there are no physical problems going on.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says....


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Lina: FYI I'M Lotus, and my pup is Mochi 

I talked to the vet who told me to bring Mochi in for a urinalysis. 

The only thing is, I have a hard time believing that it's UTI because she is crated at night and has never peed in there. Also, when she is left in the expen, she has always peed on the ugodog. Of course, I'm still going to get her checked w/ the vet to be sure. BUT, assuming it's not, does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry, Lotus... I just saw your name and didn't read below. 

Well, let us know what the vet says. If this is not a UTI, I would think that you need to just restrict her time outside of the expen, then. It seems like she has too much freedom and is not getting back to the pad in time. How far away from the pad do you allow her to wander? When Hitchcock first got here I had 6 pee pads down all within a 10 foot radius, and no I'm not kidding. I started taking them away one by one with every day of no accidents. We're now down to two pads (one inside the expen, one outside of it) and things have been good around here... zero accidents in 4 consecutive days (today is day 5 - fingers crossed!) and a total of 7 accident-free days (non-consecutive) - he's exactly 14 weeks old tomorrow. My eyes are pretty much on him every second he is outside of the expen. If I can't look at him, he goes in the expen. Now that he's been better with the potty training - he was horrible at first - I'm finally letting down my guard a bit and he's been allowed to sleep outside the expen, etc. But until Mochi can earn your trust in the potty department, you should not trust her anywhere without full supervision.

Also, do you treat her as well as praise her when she goes on the pad? I found in the beginning that Hitch was MUCH more likely to go on the pad if I gave him a treat afterwards, not so much if it was only verbal praise. I'm weaning him off the treats for every potty - every 3 pees or so I only do verbal praise - and it's been working well so far. However, in the beginning I noticed that verbal praise didn't make him pee on the pad even half as much as boiled chicken did.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Lotus,

One of my females just had a urinary tract infection (bladder infection). When I asked how this happened and could I do anything to prevent it the vet drew me a diagram of the female anatomy and then shrugged his shoulders and said, "not a lot of tube between the outside world and the bladder." 

It just happens. Even if she had never gone outside to pee ever she is still exposed to bacteria all the time. If she poops and licks herself after a while then a little bit later she licks her vulva area, she can give herself one. It is just part of being female 

I am sorry that she has regressed. Just be patient though because it is out of character for her so you need to make sure it is not being done out of pain.

Big hug for Mochi, I hope she is better soon.

Meeka


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'd be very surprised if it isn't a UTI. However, if she doesn't have one, then Carolina (Lina) has given you great advice already. Please keep us posted.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Lotus, I sooo agree with Lina about the treats. Never needed them with Seamus, but Finnegan has been much tougher to train. Started w/ the treats and seemed to have littleto no accidents (pee anyway...poop is still a bit of a problem :frusty


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

sweetlotus said:


> BUT, assuming it's not, does anyone have any other suggestions?


I'd forget the time outs and just go back to square one with potty training. It happens that potty training goes out the window. Knowing that should calm you both down and you can get back on the right track assuming it's not a UTI.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

In addition to the above advice, I'd recommend that you forego the timeouts for accidents. She's just a baby and will improve much faster if you stick to the positive training and restricted areas instead.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> In addition to the above advice, I'd recommend that you forego the timeouts for accidents. She's just a baby and will improve much faster if you stick to the positive training and restricted areas instead.


You're speed reading? Ah ha, that's how you post so much!! ound:
The above post said to skip the timeouts.
I agree, positive, positive, positive.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Actually, your post wasn't showing on my phone at the time I was reading or I would have said "ditto to what Jan said." My reference to the "above" advice was in regard to veterinary attention first & then treats and rewards.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lotus, how long has Mochi been using the Ugodog? I ask because when I tried to use the Wizdog (same idea) with Jasper...he just hated it! He being stubborn decided to hold it instead of going somewhere else. I finally gave up and put just pads down and he went right back to being awesome. 

I surmised it bothered his feet. does Mochi hate to have her feet handled for nail clipping or grooming feet? 

But I will say both my boys had regressions and then improvements until finally they were 100% reliable...but honestly that was not until 10-12 months. I think they forget, and they test, and they are learning the rules. 

good luck.

Missy


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Mochi has had the ugodog since I got her about 6 weeks ago. I don't think she hates it b/c she will go there to poo and sometimes even lies on it to play w/ her toys.

I listened to Lina's advice and restricted her space even more than before (she was only in one relatively small room to begin with.... but I cut the room down by 3/4 now). I will get her checked out for UTI, but I'm going to wait this week out to see if she improves first.

She actually went onto the ugodog to pee as soon as I reduced the space. It's been only one time, but I'm definitely crossing my fingers!! And I gave her an extra special liver treat which I will only give her when she pees. 

However, how do I know when I can increase her space? And, when I do, can I move the ugodog or should I keep it in the same place?


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Lotus,

Please don't feel like I am trying to pressure you in anyway but I need to say this so I can stop worrying... You really are fortunate to never have suffered from a UTI but I have not been so lucky and so, I post :biggrin1:

UTI's are painful as well. Just because she is not peeing in her crate overnight does not mean she does not have one. If she is a good sleeper or you are good with her cues she may not do that. I know you wanted to wait out the week but...as a person who developed a UTI that was resistant to 2 antibiotics and had to suffer for 2 weeks before I finally took the right meds...sooner rather than later is nice. So, if she has anymore of those 'odd' accidents I would consider taking her in right away. 

There, now I can sleep easier and please do not feel pressured, you know your dog and see how she is acting etc. 

Meeka


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Meeka, 

You are not pressuring me. Thank you for your concern. It's always good to get a different perspective as I never had UTI before and perhaps I was being insensitive.

I will definitely take what you said into consideration and if she doesn't improve today, I will bring her in immediately. Please sleep better


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The other problem with not getting a UTI treated right away is that the infection can spread to the kidneys and/or travel into the blood. I don't say this to worry you, but to say that I'm glad you're not going to wait to seek treatment.


----------

